# Looking for PbEM website



## Conjurer (Jan 22, 2008)

So after finally moving out of town, I find myself away from the group I've played with for a long time. Although I know I'll eventually find a new group, it'll be a while until I have time to play regularly.

Thus, I'm looking for a Play by Email game, or rather a good website to find such games. Can anybody provide a recomendation?


----------



## Papa-DRB (Jan 22, 2008)

1) These boards
2) WotC boards. The 3.xE section
3) http://www.rpglibrary.org/news/
4) http://www.pbem2.com/
5) http://www.pbem.tapirdesigns.co.uk/
6) Seach Google and/or Yahoo groups


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 26, 2008)

...a few more...

Groovy Gamers 
PBP House 
World of Greyhawk PbP


----------

